# Clearance puppies?



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

I just saw an ad online from someone in Massachusetts advertising "clearance puppies". Now at first I thought "oh no!" Then I thought well maybe he is helping breeders or those that accidentally had puppies sell them. But the ad goes on to say "if you are looking for a particular breed, let him know." To me this sounds awfully suspicious. Has anyone heard about this type of thing before?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like a puppy mill


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Yup, Im with Em...sounds like either a Mill or Broker. Both nasty people working in *disgusting* trades!!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL when I hear clearance puppies I would be worried more if they are missing an ear or a leg or something... (not that that is actually funny, but clearance makes me think of them being broken or missing pieces)


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

They are missing something. They are missing a reputable breeder who cares enough to health test to help ensure a long healthy life 

People disgust me on so many levels.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If they don't sell, they are probably euthanized or dumped somewhere. Makes me so angry. 

And because people keep buying them, they keep making them.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

what is wrong with people!?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Clearance puppies? Makes me think of those racks of horrible clothes that nobody wants, so they sell them dirt cheap. How can they even apply that term to a living, breathing, adorable puppy? All it is, is money, money, money, they don't give a $hit about the dog itself. They make me sick.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

That doesn't sound legit at all :frown:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Clearance puppies? Makes me think of those racks of horrible clothes that nobody wants, so they sell them dirt cheap. How can they even apply that term to a living, breathing, adorable puppy? All it is, is money, money, money, they don't give a $hit about the dog itself. They make me sick.


HEY! I like clearance racks! There are some hidden treasures in that mess!


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

He is actually advertising as a legitimate kennel! He has heartbreaking cute pics of all different breeds of puppies and when you click on the breed you want, it either gives you a marked down price or says "sold out, check back later"!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

greyshadows said:


> He is actually advertising as a legitimate kennel! He has heartbreaking cute pics of all different breeds of puppies and when you click on the breed you want, it either gives you a marked down price or says "sold out, check back later"!


Isn't it against the rules to sell dogs on craigslist? Oh wait, I forgot. They arent selling them, they are charging a re-homing fee. I'm sure there's a huge difference.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

And this is why I rescue. Or maybe I should rephrase, this is why I *have* to rescue.....:frusty:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Its so annoying that people actually can post things Clearance Puppies! Ummm WTF????????? forgive my audacity here but This is just wrong!


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

He was not on Craigslist, I was looking at a website to order dog food at and his kennel came up as a pop up! I then googled it to see what it was and found his "legit" website. Unbelievable!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

greyshadows said:


> He was not on Craigslist, I was looking at a website to order dog food at and his kennel came up as a pop up! I then googled it to see what it was and found his "legit" website. Unbelievable!


Ah. Maybe you shouldn't support that dog food site by ordering from them - they probably get money every time someone clicks on that kennel's ad.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

It was Petflow.com, I thought a decent company. Plus I think a lot of ads are trying to target you based on what you look at. I know when I was looking at bully sticks and bedding at Amazon, all kinds of ads for that stuff came up when I was on other sites. Who knows?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

greyshadows said:


> It was Petflow.com, I thought a decent company. Plus I think a lot of ads are trying to target you based on what you look at. I know when I was looking at bully sticks and bedding at Amazon, all kinds of ads for that stuff came up when I was on other sites. Who knows?


yes, it is kind of creepy the way "they" can follow you around getting you to buy stuff. I wish I knew who "they" was.


----------

